# How would you finish this wall?



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I dunno bout the walls but your fireplace turned out GREAT!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd consider a faux
Color wash, fresco, or dry brushing

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...D=/BEA+Repository/8048&_pageLabel=fh_learnhow


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

Sammy said:


> I dunno bout the walls but your fireplace turned out GREAT!


Thanks!

I never seriously thought it would turn out as good as it did. 



slickshift said:


> I'd consider a faux
> Color wash, fresco, or dry brushing


Ok - so we're looking at the following:

Color Wash:









Dono what it is here, but I'm not diggin' it for some reason.

Fresco:









Of the 3, this one I like the best. Think I'll look into it more!

Dry Brusing:









I think this might end up being a bit too busy on the wall in question...though I do like the look!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Your fireplace turned out great!

And because it is so great, I personally would not do another finish on the wall. 
I would pick a colour that you like and that works with the room, and would just paint it a solid colour. 

Since the fireplace is your focal point, then I would make the wall a solid colour. 
If you do some sort of antiquing or wash, (faux finish) in my opinion it would look somewhat busy and the eye doesn't know where to focus on.

I would remove the figures that are there, keep the candles, and I would add a tall mirror with simple black frame leaning (not hanging) on the fireplace.

I would also remove the vases in the front.

This is just my personal taste, of course you can do a finish or whatever you like.


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Yeah - the vases, etc. aren't going to stay. They are a left over from the rental house we were in.

I do like the idea about the mirror leaning against the wall up top though!

I think I've seen a large mirror that would do the trick too....hrmmmm

Thanks!


----------



## mdancey (Dec 25, 2007)

Did you remove your picture? I can't see it.


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

Nope - it's still there.

for some reason, seems my host has gone down.

Going to go look into it now.


----------



## mdancey (Dec 25, 2007)

Now I can see it. It looks pretty good. Like already mentioned, I would remove most of the stuff off of the mantle. A large mirror is a great idea as long as what it will be reflecting is pleasing. I agree that a solid paint finish on the walls would do a better job of keeping the focus on your fireplace but you could do a light wash on the walls of the same wall colour chosen in a slightly different tone if that is what you wish. Is it a rough or smooth textured finish on the wall? If it's smooth enough you could also do a light rub with some lightly stained bees wax.....looks great over a venetian type finish. Maybe you could start with a solid finished wall and add to it later if it wasn't giving you the look you're after. 

Cheers
Mary


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

it's a knockdown texture. smooth, not like a popcorn texture.

I think we're going to paint it with a satin or a semi-gloss...then we can go over it like you said at a later date.

Thanks!


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

btw - the mirror would look out on 3 very large windows which look out into the back yard.

These windows are 83" tall and about 64" wide.

Think a mirror would be ok then?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

JDuc said:


> btw - the mirror would look out on 3 very large windows which look out into the back yard.
> 
> These windows are 83" tall and about 64" wide.
> 
> Think a mirror would be ok then?


fabulous size windows.....


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

the entire living room has 6 of those windows. 2 of the walls in the living room have windows like that. 3 on each wall. 

makes it great for everything but the expense of window treatments! It also puts a nasty glare on the tv...lol


----------



## mdancey (Dec 25, 2007)

Nothing worse than light glare on the tv. 

Putting a mirror up opposite the windows will reflect more might into the room and it sounds like you are already at war with the natural light as it is at times  But, as a large mirror will probably look good in several different areas of your home, if you invest in one for the fireplace and don't like it I'm sure you'll find another place to put it. Another idea would be to buy or make a pc of art or a large pc of iron or iron look art would look awesome up there as well.

Cheers
Mary


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I would not do anything to the wall. It is a nice clean background for the fireplace (nice job). Perhaps a larger picture or a small grouping, but keep it clean and simple like the existing one. Take some stuff off the mantel, too crowded.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Venetian plaster method.


----------



## dicroic101 (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with the person that said to leave it as a focal point otherwise it'll be to busy looking. 
You might find more inspiration and input here as well. :thumbsup:




JDuc said:


> Thanks for the input. Yeah - the vases, etc. aren't going to stay. They are a left over from the rental house we were in.
> 
> I do like the idea about the mirror leaning against the wall up top though!
> 
> ...


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

Turned out just great! Painted the rest of the house in a tan to help soften the impact of the red and to soften the impact of the blinding white walls we once had.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Look absolutely great!

Fabulous, and great job.

I like the confidence you have in your paint colour choice.


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks! The more I live with it, the more I love it!


----------



## AbSoluTc (Jan 25, 2008)

JDuc said:


> Turned out just great! Painted the rest of the house in a tan to help soften the impact of the red and to soften the impact of the blinding white walls we once had.



First thing on my mind before I saw these pics was RED. You picked an excellent color. I am confused on fireplace wall though. The left side of it is beige? Does the left side go back a foot or so and then continue left to the corner and then left to the windows? Awkward!

The fireplace is nice and you did a great job. I will say at this point though, a white fireplace would have POPPED nicely against that wall. Not sure if your keeping the house for a long time or selling later - either way - crown molding would also add a nice touch to break up the ceiling lines. Give a good clean finish. If not that, some really nice drapes on the window wall to help break up the "vastness" of that room.

Any plans on covering the couch in a slip cover? Just curious. Again, good job!


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

The beige wall is a recessed area for an entertainment center. It's kind strange...and it's why the TV is at an angle over there. If we were to put the TV back in that corner you couldn't see it unless you sit on the opposite wall. Not exactly great. It's just one more project we have to take care of. That TV is going out, and it's on the plate to replace. When we do, that whole area is getting a make over.

I'm not real big on slip covers. That was a couch set we bought right out of college from Ashley Furniture. They honestly aren't even worth spending the money on for a slip cover.

Blinds are in the works...but for the number of windows we have....6 in the living room - 83" high x 64" wide and 3 in the master bedroom that are the same, and one in the back bed room that's the same...it's not exactly something we can afford to just run out and purchase. I don't want curtains in the living room. I want roman type shades. I can't justify spending x amount of money as a temporary fix when it would be so expensive anyways considering how much we would have to purchase. I'd be looking at $30 per window just in curtains, not including the rods and hardware for them all. That's $200 in cloth alone, and that's going to cheap route. I think that can be better put towards the final solution.

If this govt. check comes in the mail that they just announced...hrmm...

We're members of Direct Buy. They have a 15% off sale right now through March 31 on Levolor and Kirsch...trying to get the money together in time.


----------



## Enthusiast (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm new here but from what I can see the room looks great, I would keep it simple and accessorize with subtle pieces of wall art to accentuate the existing features like that fantastic fireplace!


----------

